# Help Me Identify My New Find



## Edwin (May 12, 2014)

Hey!!!!! I just picked this bad boy up for $130.  Can anybody Identify my new bike frame.  Obviously, the cranks are not original, but the frame, fork and fenders all match and fit a 28" rim.  Rim on front is currently a 27x1 1/4"   Center bar is slotted in place and doesn't have complete welds.  Front fork is not slotted, just a center whole.  Rear hub spacing is 114mm.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Iverider (May 13, 2014)

Reminds me a bit of the Yale Mocycle in this thread

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...orcycle-review/page4&highlight=1914+motorbike


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2014)

Welcome to the CABE man!


----------



## Edwin (Jul 12, 2014)

*Still hoping for someone who knows what this is!!!!*

Bump!! Please help me out with this!!! Any clues would be helpful!


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 12, 2014)

*probably ccm*

Close to Canada  eh


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 12, 2014)

look like CCM too me, too, except a lot of CCM's have lugs.


----------



## theterrym (Jul 18, 2014)

*Maybe CCM*

It looks pretty fancy for a CCM built bike. Check the serial number and see if it matches CCM. Here in Canada there are tons of CCMs.


----------



## Edwin (Aug 1, 2014)

*Not lugged*

Most of the pics I find of CCM motorbikes have lugs and a rear stand that goes to the rack, not the rear fender. Any additional clues would be helpful. I am in southwest Idaho, about 9 hours to Canada. There's another frame for sale in town too. Thinking of picking it up.


----------



## theterrym (Aug 2, 2014)

If you like the old CCM motorbikes you should join or go to vintageccm.com Some of those guys know everything there is to know about 
old CCM bikes and also have almost any part you could need.


----------



## Dobie (Aug 2, 2014)

Not a CCM, for many of the frame construction reasons already stated, plus the seat tube set up and truss rod mount configuration are unlike any of the CCM built ones.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 3, 2014)

The fenders are an unusual type that are seen on bikes built by Pope Mfg. But, I believe they were available aftermarket too, so that should be kept in mind.


----------



## Edwin (Aug 5, 2014)

*Thanks Dave!*

Any little bit of help gets me closer to finding out what this bike is.  I really wish I could narrow it down so i can give her a name.  Just ordered Halo Retro rims, Dynamo front hub with drum break, and 3-speed coaster rear.  Cant wait to build them up!!!


----------



## Edwin (Aug 25, 2014)

*Still need help*

Bump!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2014)

could it be a built for export Rollfast/Harris/Snyder?


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 26, 2014)

*I Know!*



Edwin said:


> Any little bit of help gets me closer to finding out what this bike is.  I really wish I could narrow it down so i can give her a name.  Just ordered Halo Retro rims, Dynamo front hub with drum break, and 3-speed coaster rear.  Cant wait to build them up!!!





That is a COLSON Built Bike!!!!


----------



## Edwin (Aug 26, 2014)

*Are you sure about the Colson*



carlitos60 said:


> That is a COLSON Built Bike!!!!





I have been looking at the Colson Bikes, but havent found any that have the same "trumpeted" middle bar.  Any guess on a year or model Carlitos?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think it's a Colson either, but I'm usually wrong. What makes you think it is Carlitos?


----------



## Edwin (Sep 7, 2014)

*I've figured it out, now I need help with a year.*

F.M. Jones-"Golden Gate" Head badge- 

After a few hints I finally found another bike like mine!!!!  Mine is missing the headbadge, but this did confirm my suspicions that this bike was a 28" wood wheeled bike.
Does anybody know anything about this brand? Or have a head badge they want to sell.

Here's a picture I found on somebody's Flickr photostream, there are a few more as well.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/47915650@N06/4452568160/in/photostream/


----------

